# whats the lowest year car to get?Oldest possibleMy f



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

My friend said I can get a 1995 four door, Will i need to get a 1996 or 2000 now I'm confused tim


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

wavecrazed said:


> My friend said I can get a 1995 four door, Will i need to get a 1996 or 2000 now I'm confused tim


Me too
Wait, whos Tim?


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

first post , im tim, do I have to buy the car before I get approved by uber. That is odd. What if I had a couple of tickets 5 years ago? How far back do they go on your drivers license.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You need a car because if you dont have one you cant, umm, drive.
Suggest you contact Uber for activation/approval requirements.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You can get approved before getting a car, I have a friend doing it now before he takes the plunge. From what I understand the oldest is 2000 but maybe differs by area. I would go with something a little newer because it could change at any moment if more drivers sign up or by some miracle they raise rates.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

They require 2005 or newer here.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You can get a 10-15k car for ~$300 a month depending on Apr. That equates to a 2012 camry with 50k miles or similar


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

I can also get a mailbu 4 cyl for 4k 100 miles 1995 for 200 amonth.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wavecrazed said:


> My friend said I can get a 1995 four door, Will i need to get a 1996 or 2000 now I'm confused tim


If you're in Orlando try posting in that forum. But I imagine 1995 is way too old for uber. Plus bear in mind uber's and city requirements may vary if a city (I know nothing about orlando) comes to an agreement with uber. For instance uber's stand here in houston was 10 years or newer but after the city and uber made nice (so to speak) it is now 7 years or newer.

Read this forum A LOT before you buy a car to uber. If you're buying one anyway fine but don't count on uber for anything IMHO.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

wavecrazed said:


> I can also get a mailbu 4 cyl for 4k 100 miles 1995 for 200 amonth.


So you will go down in quality, mpg, and everything else to save $100 a month and probably be deactivated in a month because people judge your car and rate accordingly.


----------

